# My dotting tools have arrived!



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2021)

I've been having fun with rock painting. I saw this set of dotting tools on Amazon and my daughter got them for me.
I never heard of dotting before but it looks like fun.
There are over 60 stencils that can be combined and they are very flexible for going around the sides of a stone and are reusable.
I could do it free hand as I did the owl I painted but I don't think I could get the lines straight enough so the stencils will help with that.
Now I'm on a quest to find suitable stones. Great excuse to go along the shores of lakes and rivers that we have around here.
I'm sure I can get the whole family involved in this. I think the grandkids will love it.
The photo shows a few stones already finished. I didn't paint these but if mine come out half as nice I will be pleased.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2021)

That looks like it might be fun.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 5, 2021)

Very cool.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 5, 2021)

These are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 5, 2021)

Dot's incredible! Thanks for sharing, I'm sure I'd never have known of this, left to find it on my own!  (^_^)


----------



## Keesha (Jun 5, 2021)

What creative fun. I love it. 
You’ve still kept your playful attitude 
So refreshing


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2021)

That really looks like fun!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've been having fun with rock painting. I saw this set of dotting tools on Amazon and my daughter got them for me.
> I never heard of dotting before but it looks like fun.
> There are over 60 stencils that can be combined and they are very flexible for going around the sides of a stone and are reusable.
> I could do it free hand as I did the owl I painted but I don't think I could get the lines straight enough


What kind of paint do you use? Oil or something else?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2021)

@MarciKS I use acrylic a water base paint. It works well and at least I have a chance to wipe off any mistakes and I'm sure I will make a few with all those dots. When I'm done I like to spray the whole project with triple glaze. It really adds depth and looks better than the flat paint.
I'll probably end up putting the small stones around my houseplants. 
I can't imagine what else I would do with them providing they turn out. I've never used a tool like this before. I'll practice on paper first.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @MarciKS I use acrylic a water base paint. It works well and at least I have a chance to wipe off any mistakes and I'm sure I will make a few with all those dots. When I'm done I like to spray the whole project with triple glaze. It really adds depth and looks better than the flat paint.
> I'll probably end up putting the small stones around my houseplants.
> I can't imagine what else I would do with them providing they turn out. I've never used a tool like this before. I'll practice on paper first.


sounds like fun


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow! Never seen anything like it in my day!

I remember the rock you painted a while ago... the little owl, how I loved that, Ruth, and I can't wait to see some of this art!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2021)

I almost got lost in that rock pattern.


----------

